# Free Recipes



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/14)

Here is my collection of recipes, they are in Promash format, so you will need to convert them

Anyone who wants mine can have them, on the provision that you keep the name if you pass the recipe on. I give full permission to send, use, modify etc.( I dont give a rats if you modify them), but would prefer it if you kept the name as some of the recipes have sentimental value to me. Not for Commercial use unless the recipe is acknowledged and the full recipe details are made freely available to anyone and everyone. I just ask brewers to be fair, I spent a lot of time brewing these recipes and want anyone to be able to have access to them. Some of the recipes have the name of the original brewer, so please respect them as well.

View attachment Pillar Ales.zip


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/14)

this will help

http://outofkey.com/promash-file-converter/


----------



## Donske (25/7/14)

Cheers Stu, been meaning to give you're pillar of red a crack for a while, one of the blokes at brew club had a tweaked version a few months back that was pretty bloody good.


----------



## hellbent (25/7/14)

Thanks Stu, what a great collection of recipes, thank you
cheers


----------



## Neanderthal (25/7/14)

Thanks Stu,

Looks like quite a few recipes that I would love to work through.

Cheers


----------



## zooesk (18/8/14)

Thanks Stu


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/3/15)

Stu, cheers for sharing your recipes, I just cant seem to view most of them even with that converter. If you have time is there any chance you could put them all in PDF format via print > pdf creator?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/3/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Stu, cheers for sharing your recipes, I just cant seem to view most of them even with that converter. If you have time is there any chance you could put them all in PDF format via print > pdf creator?


Mmm...that involves work....

Give me a few weeks and I will see if work out how to do it. . I have Proshmash somewhere in wine so I will have to try and see if I can export them as a different file. It will prob just be a .txt file


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/3/15)

.txt files would be great. Love your approach to recipe development so figured it's soon time to try them.


----------



## madpierre06 (12/3/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Stu, cheers for sharing your recipes, I just cant seem to view most of them even with that converter. If you have time is there any chance you could put them all in PDF format via print > pdf creator?



I downloaded this lot last night, extracted recipe files in own folder, downloaded and moved the converter file into the folder then opened and 'run' in the folder and it worked perfectly mate. So not sure why t wouldn't work for ya. 

I'm using brewmate and these are perfect for it as they are simply click 'n' drag straight into the recipes folder. Thanks for putting these out there Stu.


----------



## chrisluki (12/3/15)

Here you go guys...quiet morning at work so i converted them all and PDF'd them for ya...see below.

Cheers
Chris 

View attachment Pillar Ales Recipe Collection.pdf


----------



## hobospy (12/3/15)

Am I missing something or do all the Mash Steps apart from three recipes only have mash in at 32F which doesn't seem quite right ..... (only looked at the PDF so far as I am at work)


----------



## chrisluki (12/3/15)

hobospy said:


> Am I missing something or do all the Mash Steps apart from three recipes only have mash in at 32F which doesn't seem quite right ..... (only looked at the PDF so far as I am at work)


I did read something about the converter software having an issue with mash schedules...i think? Maybe this is what they meant? The converted HTML files seem to be the same?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/3/15)

hobospy said:


> Am I missing something or do all the Mash Steps apart from three recipes only have mash in at 32F which doesn't seem quite right ..... (only looked at the PDF so far as I am at work)


I didnt really put any proper mash temps in the recipes, Just mash to suite the style



Midnight Brew said:


> .txt files would be great. Love your approach to recipe development so figured it's soon time to try them.


I didnt realise I had an approach, apart from keeping things nice and simple. 



chrisluki said:


> Here you go guys...quiet morning at work so i converted them all and PDF'd them for ya...see below.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


Your a legend mate :kooi:




And my fav yeast is W1728 Scottish. Works fantastic in Mild,Port.Stout.Amber, RIS, ...and even Wee Heavy.... h34r:


----------



## hobospy (13/3/15)

Seems I have a bit of reading to do ..... only just starting on AG brewing but I guess a good Bing for mashing schedules for each recipe should get me what I want. Thanks again for the recipes, really handy to have. :beer:


----------

